# Please help identify droppings



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

They are mice. They get in your drawers from the back of the cabinet. Put out a couple of traps.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yep; that be mouse turds. 

They crawl up the framing in the back, and deposit those.


ED


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

Another vote for mice. Just takes 1/4" opening for them to be able to enter. It's important to get rid of the food source. Plug up holes around pipes, etc.
If you can put down snap traps peanut butter mixed with bacon grease is a real mouse pleaser. Plain peanut butter will be fine by itself.
Check all your cabinets.....these guys are active while you're asleep.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Agree with the mouse consensus and eliminating food sources, but they could also be looking for nesting material in your drawers.


----------

